# Cantering Lesson.... Phew!



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Well done to you!!

I still love that natural swish of his tail!!

The ONLY thing I would strongly recommend, is until you find your seat, get a strap, or leadrope round his neck, tie your reins, and learn to sit like that. IMO, a couple of times he threw his head around, and got faster because your seat was a bit higgldy- I'm impressed if thats your 3rd time though, which made your hands go up and everywhere. In the long run, you have less to concentrate on, it may slow him down, and you won't pull him in the mouth though.

But, main thing- congrats on doing it  I LOVE to canter, once you find that rhythm, its amazing! Well done to you x


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah I think I will get an oh sh-- strap.. poor thing. It wasn't like that Sunday. I wasn't in his mouth at all because he was nice and smooth.. but yesterday was insanely hyper.. I could barely keep up with him.


Thanks for the tips!


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

Your lower leg looks really nice and secure, good job on that, my first canters involved a lot of saddle slapping, arm waving and flapping legs!
Gorgeous horse


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Yeah I think I will get an oh sh-- strap.. poor thing. It wasn't like that Sunday. I wasn't in his mouth at all because he was nice and smooth.. but yesterday was insanely hyper.. I could barely keep up with him.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tips!



lol, horses eh? No two days are the same!

He was probably dead excited to get going again!

Strap is just a suggestion, you've worked so hard for his mouth and trust, think it might just be easier for him 

Like above, we all go through the a)awkward learning to post trot and b) cantering where nothing make s sense and THEN it just clicks


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

ElaineLighten said:


> Your lower leg looks really nice and secure, good job on that, my first canters involved a lot of saddle slapping, arm waving and flapping legs!
> Gorgeous horse


Thank you! 

My friend on Sunday lunged me at the canter and she was so helpful. She pointed out that I was pinching with my knees and I should stretch my leg down.. I didn't know what she meant so she talked me through it and I got my leg! It was amazing! And then putting weight on the outside helped him get his lead. Before I was a bumping mess

I think my upper half and seat made enough noise to make up from the quiet legs xD



DuffyDuck said:


> lol, horses eh? No two days are the same!
> 
> He was probably dead excited to get going again!
> 
> ...


Oh definitely.. but omg Duffy he was so reactive! Usually (well you saw in the riding video) it takes him a second to trot. I barely touched him with my legs and shifted weight in my seat and he picked up the biggest trot ever.. while on the bit. It was ridiculously cool but I wasn't ready for it.. so most of the lesson I was trying to keep up with him xD So I was tired by the time it came to canter... lol

He's such a lovely horse though.


----------



## annaleah (Jul 6, 2010)

I agree..well done! isn't it a wonderful feeling!? I had a bad experience with a horse when I was first learning how to canter..my arms were flying everywhere and he flipped over it for some reason...I learned real fast to keep my arms down and elbows in!..he was a great lesson horse just something about my arms that day freaked him out...keep practicing!! and good job!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you! Yeah it did feel good  

But you aren't supposed to just keep your arms still like for trotting, right? I thought you had to follow them? I just get told how to drive the horse forward.. I haven't asked my instructor what my upper half is supposed to be doing...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Maggie, 
What a lovely horse Skye is! you did just fine. Yes, your arms were really out there waving to the crowd like a princess on a parade float. But that's just due to haveing stiffness in your body, so the motion isn't absorbed in your hip /pelvis joints, but rather carries all the way into the upper body and arms. Over time you will relax that place and the motion will not go into your arms (like how when you crack a whip the motion travells all the way down to the tip? your arms are like the end of that whip, with the wave of motion moving to and out through them. your hips need to be the place that the motion goes through and out)

you had some really nice canter departs and I thought your horse did an excellent job. If it were me lunging you, I might have you not hold the reins and just hold the saddle or the strap. Eventually, you drop your stirrups, too. 
(I was always so insecure on the lunge at canter that if I dropped my stirrups, I insisted on having my reins)


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks Caroline!

I know he took great care of me! Despite wanting to just go until we found that pot of gold at the end of the rainbow ;P And he's getting so much better at cantering. Lunging him in the side reins has helped. He's moved up 3 holes on the side rein adjustment though since he started. Now he's working on using his back more instead of throwing his head up. But yeah.. I definitely had a direct impact on that. Poor guy.. what he puts up with xD

Yeah I was so stiff, and very sore.. but great analogy! That helps me to understand it better.. I asked my instructor what I could do to improve and she just said to keep riding it and practicing. I see her point but sometimes I need more to work with, you know?

I'm definitely not feeling secure enough to be without stirrups :/ not even at the trot. I think I would scare the tar out of Sky.. and he's doing so well! But I do agree with not having the reins.. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Good job! Keep up the good work.  You have a great horse there.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you! Hopefully next lesson there is improvement. Going to be lunged by my friend this Thursday.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey guys.... 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding/time-has-come-c-word-105914/page5/#post1323994


----------



## Teegz (Dec 22, 2011)

That's a good canter for your 3rd time! I know people who have been like that on a calm horse on the 10th canter! I was probaly one of them!!! Nice horse 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Teegz said:


> That's a good canter for your 3rd time! I know people who have been like that on a calm horse on the 10th canter! I was probaly one of them!!! Nice horse
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you  I have recent videos of us cantering which would be about my 10th, 11th, and 12th time actually!


----------



## Teegz (Dec 22, 2011)

I haven't cantered my pony yet as got her then she went lame so I'm looking forward to see what she's like  my fav gait is canter!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Well here's to your pony feeling and getting all better soon! I like cantering, it feels so free.


----------



## maesseren (Jan 24, 2012)

Relax, and remember to breathe. Don't try and force yourself to sit in the saddle, allow yourself to relax into it gently. You're not doing bad though for a newbie to cantering, keep up the hard work.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

maesseren said:


> Relax, and remember to breathe. Don't try and force yourself to sit in the saddle, allow yourself to relax into it gently. You're not doing bad though for a newbie to cantering, keep up the hard work.


Yes I have a huge problem relaxing because then my horse gets tense because it's not perfect and then I start popping.. and then it turns into him panicking. But we're getting there, I'll work on it and thank you so much  Means a lot


----------



## maesseren (Jan 24, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Yes I have a huge problem relaxing because then my horse gets tense because it's not perfect and then I start popping.. and then it turns into him panicking. But we're getting there, I'll work on it and thank you so much  Means a lot


You'll get there, try not to rush anything, it'll come with time and practice. I remember learning to canter, I'd been cantering for about a month and hadn't fallen off. All of a sudden I flopped off the side for no reason and took the bridle with me! :lol: 

It's a lovely gait to ride once you've got the hang of it.


----------



## Teegz (Dec 22, 2011)

As you all seem so knowledgeable I wondered if u could help me on my thread as I want to order the tags as soon as pos. (It will make sense on the thread) - horse ID tags? should i put her name and address on it? - sorry don't want to intrude skyseternalangel. I just really want to order them an I'm mega confused! Oh and random but how big is sky? She looks a nice size to handle
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## maesseren (Jan 24, 2012)

Teegz said:


> As you all seem so knowledgeable I wondered if u could help me on my thread as I want to order the tags as soon as pos. (It will make sense on the thread) - horse ID tags? should i put her name and address on it? - sorry don't want to intrude skyseternalangel. I just really want to order them an I'm mega confused! Oh and random but how big is sky? She looks a nice size to handle
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've tagged my saddle and bridle with my horses name and my phone number on.


----------



## Teegz (Dec 22, 2011)

maesseren said:


> I've tagged my saddle and bridle with my horses name and my phone number on.


Do you think name an address is abit risky? :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

For you, Teegz, I would put just name and number. Address.. I wouldn't do. 

He's 17hh 

And thanks for the tip.. I'll keep trying to relax


----------



## maesseren (Jan 24, 2012)

Teegz said:


> Do you think name an address is abit risky? :/
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well I have a friend who puts name and postcode, however I'd prefer name and phone number. However, in the UK we now have a thing called BEIDS which is a tracking system. You register yourself into the system and your horse (and any other horses and riders) then tag your bridle and saddle, then you have a wristband and a hatband should you and your horse become separated. I think this is a good idea as you dont have your name etc actually on the horse, but you have a number for BEIDS who will be able to give details out as required.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Excellent. Next year, you'll be posting a vid of you two jumping!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

waresbear said:


> Excellent. Next year, you'll be posting a vid of you two jumping!


Thanks for the vote of confidence


----------



## cowgirlup07 (Mar 13, 2008)

you look really good for your 3rd time! I know how awkward cantering can be, I learned on my own because of the 4H leader telling me I could ride with them in setting pivots at a rodeo IF I could go from a slow walk, holding the horse back and absolute DEATH GRIP on the saddle horn to running freely on my old mare, me and Chocolate spent 11hrs in the saddle that day with only short water breaks (I was VERY young, 5 I think) Chocolate had a blast scaring me to death loping and galloping thru the pasture! LOL


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh my gracious, cowgirl07! That took some guts I'm sure! Just glad you didn't get hurt 

Yeah cantering is a strange motion. You think you've got it down, and then your instructor tells you to do f) g) and h) to improve it. I've got some updated videos of my 10th-12th time


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Well done! Sky is beautiful and its great to see you two progressing really well!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks Caitlin! http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding/time-has-come-c-word-105914/page5/#post1323994


----------



## Puddintat (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm so glad you're having a good time cantering. I'm afraid that I'll never get over my mental block.


----------



## happy123 (Jan 4, 2012)

That was just adorable! xD
Not to be rude.or anything X.x

Your horse has a nice.canter... unlike.my lesson horse Reilly lol.

Cantering is so much fun.... just don't over thrust like I did... one fast day I went right over his shoulder xD


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Puddintat said:


> I'm so glad you're having a good time cantering. I'm afraid that I'll never get over my mental block.


You will! I was so scared to canter because my horse used to bolt on me and we'd fly at a gallop and I'd go flying off :/ not fun at all. But I just bit the bullet and did it.. I'm learning to trust him more.

You'll get it! 



happy123 said:


> That was just adorable! xD
> Not to be rude.or anything X.x
> 
> Your horse has a nice.canter... unlike.my lesson horse Reilly lol.
> ...


Haha yes he does have a nice canter! Did you see the latest video?  Must less thrusty haha


----------

